

4 Years Into Our SaaS: Why Bootstrapping Was the Only Logical Choice - thibaut_barrere
http://unicornfree.com/2012/4-years-into-our-saas-why-bootstrapping-was-the-only-logical-choice

======
thibaut_barrere
I found this comment interesting, too:

[http://unicornfree.com/2012/4-years-into-our-saas-why-
bootst...](http://unicornfree.com/2012/4-years-into-our-saas-why-
bootstrapping-was-the-only-logical-choice/comment-page-1/#comment-5464)

